# Are eggs a common trigger food?



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I have had IBS all my life, although my pediatrician diagnosed me with food allergy at age 8, about 17 years ago. He said I could not eat fish, nuts, eggs, chocolate, and juices. He also gave me Donnatal.When I was 22, my GI doctor diagnosed me with IBS. He said that's what it was at age 8 also, they just knew less about it in 1985. I have no problem now with chocolate, fish or nuts, I can have some juices (not citrus though), but eggs by themselves kill my stomach!!! I can have something made with eggs, like cakes, or the quiche I make which only has 4 eggs in the entire pie, but not an omelette or eggs made to order for breakfast or anything. I went through a period, from about age 10 to 22, when I was able to eat eggs again most of the time. Then they just bothered me every time I ate them so I gave up. Does anyone else experience the same thing with straight eggs? I get this terrible pain in my stomach when I eat them and I am practically doubled over, and I cannot eat the rest of the day! It is horrible, which is why it is just not worth it to me, but I kind of miss them sometimes, but I still will not eat them. I get this with spinach too unless I have just a tiny bite of it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Missbonnie, this study showed these foods as triggers."Foods which were found to cause symptoms were (in descending order of frequency) cheese, onions, milk, wheat, chocolate, butter, yoghurt, coffee, eggs, nuts, citrus, tea, rye, potatoes, barley, oats and maize." http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0ISW/200...+bowel+syndrome


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Missbonnie, this study showed these foods as triggers."Foods which were found to cause symptoms were (in descending order of frequency) cheese, onions, milk, wheat, chocolate, butter, yoghurt, coffee, eggs, nuts, citrus, tea, rye, potatoes, barley, oats and maize." http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0ISW/200...+bowel+syndrome


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Thank you Eric, this helps a lot!


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Thank you Eric, this helps a lot!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome Missbonnie.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome Missbonnie.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

missbonnie, you sound a bit like me. I would also sometimes feel a sharp pain somewhere in my abdomen (& sort of a heavy feeling) if I'd take eggs.Furthermore, I, too, do not get that as bad when the eggs are combined within other foods. In fact, why do you think chocolate cake isn't as irritating as other forms of chocolate? Precisely because cake has a combo of egg & oil within it!It's the combination that counts, and furthermore, I *must* have mucousy foods such as eggs, yogurt & such in my diet, *because* of my dried out system which is prone to irritations & mouth sores.Eggs, oil, yogurt, sour cream, & creams are the best bufferants for irritating foods such as citrus, tea, chocolate, & so on. That's why I find creamy peanut butter less irritating than chunky peanut butter (even though they both contain arginine). Chocolate & tea by the way also have arginine which causes acid.Yogurt is really good (I'm not sure if it's the cultures or whey, but it somehow rejuvenates me when I have bad dry mouth, mouth sores, & that "ughy" dental feeling.Are you prone to dry mouth & mouth sores? Bad bouts of laryngitis? If so, your case might be similar to mine. I'd be very curious what your calcium levels are on blood tests. Did you ever take a PTH blood test to check your calcium levels? My calcium is high, & I'm pretty sure it's at the root of all my ills. (Unfortunately, the so-vaunted medical establishment hasn't seen fit to standardize calcium as part of standard blood tests. Ya gotta go to an endocrinologist for that.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

missbonnie, you sound a bit like me. I would also sometimes feel a sharp pain somewhere in my abdomen (& sort of a heavy feeling) if I'd take eggs.Furthermore, I, too, do not get that as bad when the eggs are combined within other foods. In fact, why do you think chocolate cake isn't as irritating as other forms of chocolate? Precisely because cake has a combo of egg & oil within it!It's the combination that counts, and furthermore, I *must* have mucousy foods such as eggs, yogurt & such in my diet, *because* of my dried out system which is prone to irritations & mouth sores.Eggs, oil, yogurt, sour cream, & creams are the best bufferants for irritating foods such as citrus, tea, chocolate, & so on. That's why I find creamy peanut butter less irritating than chunky peanut butter (even though they both contain arginine). Chocolate & tea by the way also have arginine which causes acid.Yogurt is really good (I'm not sure if it's the cultures or whey, but it somehow rejuvenates me when I have bad dry mouth, mouth sores, & that "ughy" dental feeling.Are you prone to dry mouth & mouth sores? Bad bouts of laryngitis? If so, your case might be similar to mine. I'd be very curious what your calcium levels are on blood tests. Did you ever take a PTH blood test to check your calcium levels? My calcium is high, & I'm pretty sure it's at the root of all my ills. (Unfortunately, the so-vaunted medical establishment hasn't seen fit to standardize calcium as part of standard blood tests. Ya gotta go to an endocrinologist for that.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The article in the Townsend Letter was pretty good and better than most tutorials. And the suggested modified exclusion diet is also one which is efficicious.But like most, at times falls into the same trap that virtually everyone does when talking about non-IgE mediated food intolerance (in IBS or migraine or whatever). Authors fail to qualify their statments whenr eferring to stsdues where oral-challengers are used as test for non IgE provocation: the gold standrda of double blind placebo controled oral challenge ONLY applies to food allergy as a highly effective measn of isolating ALLERGY.ALLERGY is not does dependent, where many of the mechanisms which are involved in non-IgE mediated reactions to foods and additives are DOSE DEPENDENT, including TIME_DOSE EXPOSURE>So you almost always come up with allst of offending foods which is far shorter than actual UNLESS you failed to REMOVE the comorbid allergic patients....in which case apples and oranges get mixed (which is of course the case in clinical IBS maybe once in every ten patients...allergy comorbidity).What I mean is simple. the oral challenges are done wither with capsules or by hiding the food in a masking-food. Lentil puree is popular. And lentil puree is fine if the the patient is not lentil-alergic nor suffers from lectin pseudoallergy (which are both easily confirmable before the oral challenges begin). In many cases with capsules you cannot get enough into the patient to reach the clinical reaction threshold (since most reaction is measured by validated symptomologic surveying)....except in allergy. That is why it is the gold standard for allergy.So people try to get the patient to consume enough, say, potato hidden int he lentils to see if they get a reaction...but then you do not know if it is a reaction of the carrier food which reached threshold or the test food.This has been shown quite elegently since the jejunla isolation challenge methods were developed by Dr. Bengtsson at Sahlgrens in Goteborg, Sweden the last few years...and he used direct jejunal isolation challenges....now there is a way to control does blinded since the subject not only has no idea what is going down the tube, but nothing may be going down the tube.What sux about it is the very nature of serial challenge: time ...and an invasive procedure, wholly uncomfortable, is involved. BUT if you limit yourself to a nnarrow spectrum of foods just to prove the point then the localized inflammatory response to foods in the small bowel can be and has been duplicated, confirming the existence of nion IgE mediated food sensitivity as a mechanism of provoking IBS symptoms.The weird part is that, in subjects with no specific circulating IgE to the reactive food, they have sometimes found not only the lymphocyte activation in the small bowel that Tornblooms invasive studies suggested, but they find Local IgE....so an entirely weird mechansism nto beofre seen or even theorized in the bowel as part of normal or abnomrla immune function may be revealed with more study.MNLOH PS!!!before you ask, since the asrticle referenced Stephaninis work with cormolyn sodium and they show the effectivenss, "why is it not used?", I think they forgot to mention the downside that was also discovered: tachyphylaxis. At one point an immunologist I know who was using the CS protocol had patients who got up to 80 capsules a day to sustain the effect. So its temporary due to this effect.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The article in the Townsend Letter was pretty good and better than most tutorials. And the suggested modified exclusion diet is also one which is efficicious.But like most, at times falls into the same trap that virtually everyone does when talking about non-IgE mediated food intolerance (in IBS or migraine or whatever). Authors fail to qualify their statments whenr eferring to stsdues where oral-challengers are used as test for non IgE provocation: the gold standrda of double blind placebo controled oral challenge ONLY applies to food allergy as a highly effective measn of isolating ALLERGY.ALLERGY is not does dependent, where many of the mechanisms which are involved in non-IgE mediated reactions to foods and additives are DOSE DEPENDENT, including TIME_DOSE EXPOSURE>So you almost always come up with allst of offending foods which is far shorter than actual UNLESS you failed to REMOVE the comorbid allergic patients....in which case apples and oranges get mixed (which is of course the case in clinical IBS maybe once in every ten patients...allergy comorbidity).What I mean is simple. the oral challenges are done wither with capsules or by hiding the food in a masking-food. Lentil puree is popular. And lentil puree is fine if the the patient is not lentil-alergic nor suffers from lectin pseudoallergy (which are both easily confirmable before the oral challenges begin). In many cases with capsules you cannot get enough into the patient to reach the clinical reaction threshold (since most reaction is measured by validated symptomologic surveying)....except in allergy. That is why it is the gold standard for allergy.So people try to get the patient to consume enough, say, potato hidden int he lentils to see if they get a reaction...but then you do not know if it is a reaction of the carrier food which reached threshold or the test food.This has been shown quite elegently since the jejunla isolation challenge methods were developed by Dr. Bengtsson at Sahlgrens in Goteborg, Sweden the last few years...and he used direct jejunal isolation challenges....now there is a way to control does blinded since the subject not only has no idea what is going down the tube, but nothing may be going down the tube.What sux about it is the very nature of serial challenge: time ...and an invasive procedure, wholly uncomfortable, is involved. BUT if you limit yourself to a nnarrow spectrum of foods just to prove the point then the localized inflammatory response to foods in the small bowel can be and has been duplicated, confirming the existence of nion IgE mediated food sensitivity as a mechanism of provoking IBS symptoms.The weird part is that, in subjects with no specific circulating IgE to the reactive food, they have sometimes found not only the lymphocyte activation in the small bowel that Tornblooms invasive studies suggested, but they find Local IgE....so an entirely weird mechansism nto beofre seen or even theorized in the bowel as part of normal or abnomrla immune function may be revealed with more study.MNLOH PS!!!before you ask, since the asrticle referenced Stephaninis work with cormolyn sodium and they show the effectivenss, "why is it not used?", I think they forgot to mention the downside that was also discovered: tachyphylaxis. At one point an immunologist I know who was using the CS protocol had patients who got up to 80 capsules a day to sustain the effect. So its temporary due to this effect.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

missbonnie, I also noticed pain after eating eggs and stopped doing so, but I still used them in cooking.A couple of times I noticed pain after eating food made with eggs - one I remember is bread pudding - but I didn't connect it at the time.Then after I identified and eliminated my other food allergies and intolerances, by coincidence I didn't happen to eat any food made with eggs for a few months.When I did, eating a serving of salmon loaf each day for 4 days, I noticed fatigue right away, and on the third day a sinus headache which lasted another 3 days. It seems I have a mild allergy to eggs and never knew.In hindsight this explains why I had gone through periods of feeling tired for no apparent reason. I must have been eating baked goods with eggs.Dr. Brostoff's book has some excellent egg substitute suggestions for baking. I'd post them here but I'm out of time - let me know if you'd like them later.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

missbonnie, I also noticed pain after eating eggs and stopped doing so, but I still used them in cooking.A couple of times I noticed pain after eating food made with eggs - one I remember is bread pudding - but I didn't connect it at the time.Then after I identified and eliminated my other food allergies and intolerances, by coincidence I didn't happen to eat any food made with eggs for a few months.When I did, eating a serving of salmon loaf each day for 4 days, I noticed fatigue right away, and on the third day a sinus headache which lasted another 3 days. It seems I have a mild allergy to eggs and never knew.In hindsight this explains why I had gone through periods of feeling tired for no apparent reason. I must have been eating baked goods with eggs.Dr. Brostoff's book has some excellent egg substitute suggestions for baking. I'd post them here but I'm out of time - let me know if you'd like them later.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Missbonnie,I can eat just about anything and my stomach never gives me a problem---- it's the bottom-end that is always acting up! If I eat eggs at breakfast I can guarantee I'll have an attack of D at about 2 PM. The reaction is delayed but for me eggs are a primary trigger food. Bob


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Missbonnie,I can eat just about anything and my stomach never gives me a problem---- it's the bottom-end that is always acting up! If I eat eggs at breakfast I can guarantee I'll have an attack of D at about 2 PM. The reaction is delayed but for me eggs are a primary trigger food. Bob


----------

